# Our New goat Cinnamon!



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

We got a new goat today! Sooo excited! :stars: We found her on a local classified site and thought she would be a great addition to our herd. Her name is Cinnamon and she is a year old and has never been bred.Cinnamon is a fullblooded polled Nigerian Dwarf. We paid $100.00 for her (which was pretty great I thought). :dance:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

She is GORGEOUS! Congrats!!


----------



## goatbless (Jan 10, 2009)

She has such a pretty face and love her markings! Congrats on her- sounds like you got a great deal! :greengrin:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Beautiful! I love her coloring! :fireworks: 
Congratulations!


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

She is so pretty. I love her coloring and markings


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Very cute girl.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats on the new doe! She's beautiful. Is it just me or is she sitting like a dog in the first pic? :whatgoat: I've never seen a goat sit like that before, if that indeed is what she's doing.

Deb Mc


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Gorgeous!!

Deb, I have a buck that sits like that as well as my girls when they are in the last weeks of pregnancy....cute isn't it?


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

liz said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> Deb, I have a buck that sits like that as well as my girls when they are in the last weeks of pregnancy....cute isn't it?


Yes!  I wonder if I could train my two rambuncious girls to "sit" like that on cue? Hm-m-m :chin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Win, win, win situation! :stars: You get a new goat, she gets a great new home, and we get to see a pic of a very pretty girl! Have fun!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Awww..congrats She has a sweet and innocent face and beautiful coloring
Yay!!

-Meagan

http://nutmegfarm.webs.com/


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

She's very pretty! Congrats


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I thought she was sitting too, but if you look closely, she's just standing on some bricks with her front legs.

Lucky I didn't see this doe before you, I would have driven miles and miles to get her! Just beautiful coloring!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

My goats sit like dogs all the time...I still don't know why, but it is rather entertaining I must admit


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Very pretty girl!!!!

Yep, I have a wether that sits like a dog all the time.....cracks me up!


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

DebMc said:


> Congrats on the new doe! She's beautiful. Is it just me or is she sitting like a dog in the first pic? :whatgoat: I've never seen a goat sit like that before, if that indeed is what she's doing.
> 
> Deb Mc


No, she is not sitting. Her front legs are up on our firewood pile, and her back legs are down on the concrete. You cant see her back legs because of Minnie being in the way, which not coincidently, she is very often.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Epona142 said:


> I thought she was sitting too, but if you look closely, she's just standing on some bricks with her front legs.
> 
> Lucky I didn't see this doe before you, I would have driven miles and miles to get her! Just beautiful coloring!


I'm glad I saw her first then!! LOL

Really though, we have found all of our goats on our local classified website, southeasttexas.com

I posted a link in the other thread about Texas of a new doeling that is listed on there from Wallisville, which is just east of Houston. We check that site regularly scoping for good goats and good deals. :wink:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

hehehe epona, we would have had a race. 
Love her color. She is really pretty, congrats!


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

I think you probably would have lost coming from Idaho. LoL


And thanks eveyone for the congrats. We're happy and she is definitely happy!


----------

